# Say it with me



## Tycho (Jun 18, 2010)

UH OH, SPAGHETTI-Os


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 18, 2010)

UH-OH

It's a good thing I stopped eating those a loooong time ago.

Imagine what you could do with that many Spaghetti-Os though....

Also, Lynx Plox.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 18, 2010)

At least a company recalled a failed product produced under unsanitary/unsafe working conditions, instead of letting it become the next big hype on the news.

And we can only hope that they didn't find E-Coli in the Spaghetti-Os.


----------



## Aden (Jun 18, 2010)

Am I the only kid who thought Spaghetti-Os were gross?


----------



## Rayden (Jun 18, 2010)

I was wondering why there was a whole pallet of that stuff in the back room where I work, hehe. A while back I remember when there was Salmonella in the peanut butter. Scary thing is this stuff happens a lot more than some people realize.


----------



## Willow (Jun 18, 2010)

Rayden said:


> I remember when there was Salmonella in the peanut butter.


 I remember this and of course, the E.Coli in the tomatoes and the spinach


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 18, 2010)

Shit, I really like canned pasta crap :<


----------



## Tycho (Jun 18, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> UH-OH
> 
> It's a good thing I stopped eating those a loooong time ago.
> 
> ...


 
Funny story, a little while back I submitted a thread directly to Lynx Plox.  It got stuck in moderation - "threads will be moderated" should be changed to "threads will be held in limbo indefinitely until you forget that you ever actually posted them".  So I said "fuck it" and resolved to post in OT first, and let the mods move the thread.  At least then it gets posted.


----------



## Willow (Jun 18, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Funny story, a little while back I submitted a thread directly to Lynx Plox.  It got stuck in moderation - "threads will be moderated" should be changed to "threads will be held in limbo indefinitely until you forget that you ever actually posted them".  So I said "fuck it" and resolved to post in OT first, and let the mods move the thread.  At least then it gets posted.


 That's a smart idea

Why exactly is Lynx Plox the only one under moderation though?
It appears the other subforums aren't


----------



## Lobar (Jun 18, 2010)

Molly said:


> Shit, I really like canned pasta crap :<


 
Take this opportunity to learn to eat real food. :3


----------



## Atrak (Jun 18, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I remember this and of course, the E.Coli in the tomatoes and the spinach



I remember hearing about the peanut butter. We checked the serial codes of the two huge jars of peanut butter that we had just finished eating, and it was a match.


----------



## Willow (Jun 18, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I remember hearing about the peanut butter. We checked the serial codes of the two huge jars of peanut butter that we had just finished eating, and it was a match.


 :|

We really didn't worry _too_ much about the recall, because it was for a brand of peanut butter we didn't even buy


----------



## Tycho (Jun 18, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Take this opportunity to learn to eat real food. :3


 
[this]

Hell, it's EASY to make a decent pasta dish for dinner.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 18, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Take this opportunity to learn to eat real food. :3


 I guess I'll actually have to cook pasta now ;~;


----------



## Lobar (Jun 18, 2010)

Recalls and food safety scares are awesome because people always overreact and the price plummets.  The day mad cow finally hits the U.S. I'm buying a chest freezer and stocking up.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 18, 2010)

Molly said:


> I guess I'll actually have to cook pasta now ;~;


 
just make ramen


----------



## Oovie (Jun 18, 2010)

Aden said:


> Am I the only kid who thought Spaghetti-Os were gross?


 Am I the only kid who looked at the sodium content on the back of the can before stopping eating them? Yeah, probably.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 18, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Funny story, a little while back I submitted a thread directly to Lynx Plox.  It got stuck in moderation - "threads will be moderated" should be changed to "threads will be held in limbo indefinitely until you forget that you ever actually posted them".  So I said "fuck it" and resolved to post in OT first, and let the mods move the thread.  At least then it gets posted.


 
True, but I've always seen my Lynx Plox submissions up the next day.



WillowWulf said:


> That's a smart idea
> 
> Why exactly is Lynx Plox the only one under moderation though?
> It appears the other subforums aren't



Because links can be dangerous and filled with viruses.  While you can post links anywhere, if you were someone trying to put viruses on other people's computers you would post it where it would receive the most attention, in it's own thread dedicated to hitting that one link.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 18, 2010)

What are those?

Fake Spaghetti?

American spaghettis are like italian food made by bowser.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 18, 2010)

Aden said:


> Am I the only kid who thought Spaghetti-Os were gross?


 No, I hate them, too. Fake spaghetti is gross.


----------

